
"9/10 patients displayed an abnormal washing behavior during cannabis withdrawal - pizza
https://gut.bmj.com/content/53/11/1566.short
======
ksaj
Is "washing" a term for "cyclical vomiting"? Everything about this article
seems to be confusing causes.

I'd read this more as people who are likely to present these symptoms at some
point in their lives, tend to self medicate - often well before the symptoms
become obvious or recognized to the people tasked with diagnosing them.

These 9 people are clearly not representative of the number of chronic
marijuana users out there. I very much doubt cannabis is _causing_ this in any
way.

It sounds like using cannabis got them to stop the vomiting habit, and started
again when no longer medicated.

~~~
pizza
The background info is that one woman found nothing helped with her cannabis
hyperemesis syndrome (symptoms: recurring nausea, vomiting, excruciating
stomach pain) except really hot showers. Consequently the other patients tried
it and reported that it helped them too. I should’ve posted that too.

From the wikipedia article about cannabis hyperemesis syndrome: _Compensatory
exposure to hot water, even for hours at a time, may be attempted for
symptomatic relief, resulting in compulsive bathing /showering.[8] People have
described the hot water relief as "temperature-dependent," meaning that hotter
temperatures provide greater relief. It is during this phase that people with
cannabinoid hyperemesis syndrome are likely to present to the emergency
department of the hospital for treatment._

It is an interesting paradoxical condition that can cause the appearance of
new problems that people didn’t have before. It’s fairly unknown but
apparently there was some research that found an increase in ER visits in
states that legalized it. Of course there’s lies, damn lies, and statistics,
but I think people should be aware that if they have similar issues, and are
smoking enough weed to fuck up their CB-1 receptors, that could be something
to analyze.

~~~
ksaj
Thanks for the clarification.

On that subject, I've been led to believe the issue is related to chronic
bombardment of sky-high THC with much too low CBD concentrations as the main
contributor to this receptor burnout.

Compare to cultures that smoke a lot of outdoor "sess." They don't care about
high percentages since they smoke to their comfort level regardless. They've
been doing this forever, and this bad-reaction is a far more recent issue
coinciding with the hydroponic strength race.

I imagine a lot of the modern concentrates do more harm than good without
taking in a CBD balance.

